# Sand vs Gravel, and background ideas



## jvwebb (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I am kind of new to this and wanted some opinions or links to threads regarding sand vs gravel. So far i have been using 20/30lbs of gravel in my 55g tank but like the way sand looks in tanks i have seen on here. Are there any benifits or cons to either? Like in waste appearance from the fish or bacteria? Which would also be easier to clean?

Also, i am thinking about using a black background on my tank. Would the best way to do this be using black cloth on back of tank with velcro strips? Any ideas are welcome and previous thread links would also be helpful.

Thank you


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

I just changd my tank to sand this weekend and looks so much better...more natural especially with driftwood.I used pool filter sand from home depot...$5.48 for 50lbs.Cleaned up quick and settled in less than an hour.Waste should sit on the surface of the sand for alot easier cleaning.I have a black backround on my tank now.It came from the lps... its a double sided backround you can buy by the foot...one side is corals the other black.


----------



## jvwebb (Feb 10, 2012)

Right now i have fish in the aquarium with the gravel. Would there be negative effects from switching it from gravel to sand? It could mess with the good bacteria right? Or would it be low enough to not really bother them.

Thanks for the post


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Your bacteria will not be a problem there should be enough in your filters/canisters also on the sides of your aquarium and any decorations you may have. When I made the change a long time I ago I did see a slight rise in my nitrates but nothing else was effected. You can also hang some gravel that you removed in a bag I want to say nylon stocking but I'm not sure if this is safe for the water and I don't want to give you bad info. I used a bio bag that was able to hold the gravel in place. Over time the bacteria will build up in the sand and you will be fine. Just make sure to occasionally stir up the sand to avoid gas pockets building up.


----------



## jvwebb (Feb 10, 2012)

Also, would some place like petco/petsmart be the best place to find black sand? Or did you happen to see any at Home Depot. And i like the idea of hanging the rocks in there, anybody else have an opinion on the stocking?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dj823cichild said:


> some gravel that you removed in a bag I want to say nylon stocking but


This is a good idea, but I would put the gravel in the filter media trays instead.


----------



## jvwebb (Feb 10, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Dj823cichild said:
> 
> 
> > some gravel that you removed in a bag I want to say nylon stocking but
> ...


I have a hanging filter on my tank and when you say to put in filter media tray. Does that mean put the gravel in the filter between the intake of water and first filter? Literally in the filter itself.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes literally in the filter itself in place of some of the media. Use a cloth media bag you can buy at the LFS or a stocking will do short-term.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

jvwebb said:


> Also, would some place like petco/petsmart be the best place to find black sand? Or did you happen to see any at Home Depot. And i like the idea of hanging the rocks in there, anybody else have an opinion on the stocking?


If you want black sand then any lfs would be your best bet. When I was looking I could never find any at the home improvement stores. Just check the prices as I found it on sale $5 cheaper per 20 lb bag at one local store. As far as switching just take your time and probably do a heavy vacuum of the gravel the day before to help with the cloudiness. I used a dust pan to scope it out and to place the sand back in. Make sure to rinse your sand and that it is at room temp before adding it to the tank.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't replace established media form your filter with gravel substrate that has a questionable amount of B.B.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> I wouldn't replace established media form your filter with gravel substrate that has a questionable amount of B.B.


I agree. Changed many a substrate in my time and yet to see a problem. You will find removing the debris contained within the gravel as you remove it will out way and bb you remove.


----------



## jvwebb (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the great responses, I will have to look around to see about the black sand. The only thing for me is it doesn't have that "natural" look that the gravel has but looks very nice as decoration. Would 40 pounds of sand be good for a 55g tank? Again thanks for the responses.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

40lbs would be more than sufficient. :thumb:


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

jvwebb said:


> Also, would some place like petco/petsmart be the best place to find black sand? Or did you happen to see any at Home Depot. And i like the idea of hanging the rocks in there, anybody else have an opinion on the stocking?


Menards they have black blasting sand like 10 bucks for 50lbs


----------



## jvwebb (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there anything different between the blasting sand and regular sand? That might harm the fish.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

jvwebb said:


> Is there anything different between the blasting sand and regular sand? That might harm the fish.


. Nothing I use silica blasting sand white in my tank its pure white the black is the same.thing ch
eck out menards before the fish store


----------

